# Found A Model A



## Joe Pitz (Jun 21, 2015)

Talked with a guy on Craigslist trying to part out a complete Model A.  
Said he would not part it out if he could get a good price.

Catalog number is CL 644 Z
Serial number is 350604NAR9 B200NK9 10K

It comes with a buck 6" 6 jaw chuck

I will include several of the ad's. It looks real clean

He is asking around a $1000.00 for this.

Let me know what you think?

Thanks

Joe

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/tls/5082845944.html
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/tls/5082865541.html
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/tls/5082883667.html
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/tls/5083200811.html


----------



## aametalmaster (Jun 21, 2015)

Well at least you know how clean the parts are on the bottom side. Any motor or drive?..Bob


----------



## brino (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Joe,

It looks to be in good shape, and looks like it has already been stripped.
If it is complete, that would be a fair price here.

It's kind of an IKEA lathe at this point, a project that should turn into a great lathe.....

-brino


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Bob,

No motor, but has the drive.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2015)

If that is what you are looking for in a lathe I would snag it, it is very rebuildable, I could do a number on that one. The reason I ask if this is what you are looking for is 10's can be had for about the same sometimes and the 10L has a bigger spindle bore, nothing wrong with a 9 though, they are nice. My only question is what kind of shape is the bed in, if it looks like the rest of the parts I would be ok with it. Some wear is to be expected on these older lathes, finding ones that are near perfect is getting rare. Funny thing is about this add for me is I grew up right there as a kid, I lived at Clairemont mesa and Clairmont drive, boy did that bring back some memories. Grew up there in the late 60's and 70's.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi brino

Yes,  that is what I was thinking

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi woodtickgreg,

There are a few 1o heavies and other 1o's on craigslist, they want twice the price or more.  
It would nice to get a 10, but here in sunny San Diego and Los Angeles the prices are rather high.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 22, 2015)

Joe Pitz said:


> There are a few 1o heavies and other 1o's on craigslist, they want twice the price or more.
> It would nice to get a 10, but here in sunny San Diego and Los Angeles the prices are rather high.Thanks



Hi Joe,
i think you can put er back together and have a very useable machine for many years to come, as well as learn some stuff along the way!!!
the price might be a little steep for a lathe you have to put together, but as you said the 10's are going for double that price.
if you are comfortable with it- do it!
the great guys here can help with just about any problem you come across.

if you wanna drool on a gorgeous lathe that woodtickgreg did check this link, you will enjoy the thread.
i know because it has given me great inspiration,
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/heavy-10-project.7459/

Greg did a fantastic job very worthy of admiration and respect.

if you need any assistance give a shout, we can help out


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Ulma Doctor,

I am going to go check out the lathe tomorrow.  If it looks good I more than likely will pick it up.

By the way I was born and raised in Stockton,  Use to work in Tracy many years ago,

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 22, 2015)

good to meet you, 
we have definitely chewed on the same ground then!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 22, 2015)

Small world. You'll have fun with that 9.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Ulma Doctor and woodtickgreg,  I will keep everyone posted.

Joe


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Just got back from looking at the lathe.  I brought my dial test indicator and a magnetic base with me.
I mounted the base to the saddle and ran the dial indicator along the bottom of the ways.  There was .015" slope from the tail stock to the chuck.  There were some bang marks near the chuck as well.  There were some ridges on the saddle v's on the ways.

I held off from purchasing, told the owner I wanted to check this out with some folks on the forum.

I talked with a local guy who grinds, scrapes and restores lathes.  He indicated that any more than .005" slope on the ways would then require lots of work to grind, and then re-align the head, saddle and cross slides.  Which would be quite expensive.  

Since being a newbie, I want to learn how to re-finish the ways, but I wanted to run this by the group to get your opinion?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 22, 2015)

I think that would be considered excessive wear and would need to be reground. I would probably pass on that one.


----------

